# Legacy of Death Part III: Undying Interlude



## TerraDave (Dec 15, 2011)

As before, you have spent weeks at Watercross College. Your base is the old house of both Nar-Heru and Bart, Melkar House. Again, y ou all enjoy time spent not getting stabbed, burned, poisoned, forcefully teleported, or falling, starving, freezing or having your soul sucked out. Or being grabbed by highly dangerous vines and life draining undead. Or smashed by a giant. Long term injuries, pushed over with incredible levels of adrenaline (or “will power”), slowly heal, new power and techniques are researched, practiced, and even advance, and great quantities of ale, wine, rare brandies, and various pipe weeds (depending…) are all consumed.







The gems acquired are sold, and of great value. In what may have some drunken confusion on the part of mostly Forge, they are distributed in a such a way as to allow Nar and Ghen to replenish at least some of their components. Oh, and Lucian, you seemed to somehow have less coin then the others—maybe spread to much around with the gray beards trying to find a path or a mark, but your side activities make up for it.

_(OK, write this down!: This replaces whatever coins and gems you have! You each have 100 pp, 1000 gp, 100 sp, 10 100 gp gems (pearls) and 1 1000 gp gem (small emerald). Nar and Ghen you each have 1000 gp in components (arcane for nar, healing/nature/religion for Ghen). Note that you may want Ghen to have more components…) _

You still have to collect your reward, though you venture to Northall a few times. Mr. Woolseye, the Halfling that works with Mr. Felix for the Brandt’s, keeps saying things about “due time” and “confirmation”. Large burly types are now stationed in his office. Not that you fear them, but apparently there could be legal ramifications from a mortal brawl.






Buckthorn: Looks like you will have time to return to your home village. Also, there is this hide armor from the firbolg. Now that the wizard has magically cleaned it off, it has lovely embroidery in a beguiling pattern…but of course, if the healer needs it. 

*Forge*: You manage to correspond with the ol’ clan, letting them know of your mighty deeds! And receive a somewhat surprising response. 

*Ghen*: Of everyone, you, and they actually, may most appreciate the boost from the Faery Dust to your healers brooch. There is also this hide armor from the firbolg. Now that the wizard has magically cleaned it off, it has lovely embroidery in a beguiling pattern… of course, buckthorn could use it... You confirm that you can get potions in Watercross or Northall (but will you actually have the will to do so) and look for a rare herbal reagent in both. Also, there is issue of rituals, and the lack of a certain scroll…

Lucian: You do well enough from backroom cards with the student crowd, at least enough to catch up with the dwarf in terms of money (where did he get all that?) and subtly pursue your interests (not just buy drinks for Nar, though he does have expensive tastes). And there is plenty of strange kit floating about, but that tends be big jinx type stuff, though as you think about it, you have a few big jinx items of your own, now. 

On that _other_ item: (The book taken by Bart from where Orcus Scion Kalarel was using it to rip open a shadow rift with dire consequences…earlier owned by someone named Simon Amber…and a source of some of Nars more distinct powers and rituals) You also chat a bit with Douvan and others and well, you know that Nar has learned some things, and you also know you can or already do know them  (right behind that spoiler button…)

Nar: you are pulled back into the tome and the lore that it seems to feed to you. When you step back you are not really sure what it adds up to. If you wrote down musings gleaned from the book, including odd notes from Simon Amber but also the dark teachings of the tome itself, and other notes that you may guess the origin of, and you pull together…(you absolutely do not notice Lucian’s interest or even telling him these things, though his friendship is always welcome, of course). 

[sblock=stuff of book]1.	In Old Deamorria none paralleled  the city Moil for the erudition of its scholars or its wealth of lore. Then it fell under the sway of necromancers and the shadow Aether swallowed the city, forever cursed. 

2.	Most modrons will not accept a bribe. 

3.	The firmament that separates the mortal worlds from the immortal ones is not a wall or sphere, but a lattice with many strange twists and distortions.

4.	From deep in the Cosmos a great source of darkness and necrotic power has emerged, touching many worlds. In coming years, no land will be immune. 

5.	Some mortal worlds are more isolated by the firmament then others.

6.	With the breath of the dread god Zorrath did He imbue Orcus and Vecna with immortality and the incarnates of undeath and dark lore did they become.  

7.	Vecna once walked Thraeya, to the great cities of Karnakos , strange temples of and tombs of Khembia, dark holds of Kazduaen, of course, ruins of once great Deamorria.

8.	Vecna is said to disguise himself as a beggar to walk among others both amassing and dispensing dark lore. 

9.	These followers of Orcus and Vecna, those that dare whisper the name of Zorrath, how many such death cultist may there be?

10.	In Moil they were said to summon forth the great Codex, that which could only be born on the back of mighty beasts and none could read and maintain a grasp of their immediate reality; and from this Codex did they take much dark lore before others took the Codex in turn. 

11.	In Moil they were said to travel to a throne carved for the gods. They held dark rites there. 

12.	Ours may not be the only mortal world. This is practically a fact among the learned. Ours may not be the only Cosmos. This is heresy. 

13.	The power of a god must both be given and taken.

14.	The thesis there are angels, not fallen angels that are devils, but just angels, that are evil, is untrue, or at least exaggerated. 

15.	Where the darkest remnants of Kron and the Beast arose the Abyss, from the nether regions of Chaos. But is this the true realm of slaads?

16.	A mortal world barely connected to and unknown to ours saw great and horrible death that still reverberates. 

17.	The diseases of ghouls, vampires, and mummies are “natural” manifestations  of their nature, a bit of the shadow Aether brought into the living. 

18.	The first demons were said to come from the dead body of Kron like maggots from rotting meat. But what of what was spawned from the offal of the Beast slain by Kron and Yavara?

19.	Negotiations with a Slaad are unlikely to be fruitful. 

20.	Height, length, width, even time may not be limit of dimensionality. Strange tales tale of the tesseract, a “cube” that extends into one of these other dimensions. 

21.	Nothing would be better then delivering the Hive directly into Lolths lair. 

22.	…and this creature became the lich Acererak. Over the scores of years which followed, the lich dwelled with hordes of ghastly servants in the gloomy stone halls of the very hill where the Tomb is. Eventually even the undead life force of Acererak began to wane, so for the next 8 decades, the lich’s servants labored to create the Tomb of Horrors. Then Acererak destroyed all of his slaves and servitors, magically hid the entrance to his halls, and went to his final haunt…

23.	Whence this so called Sigil? The deep lore makes no mention of it. It is not the making of Ordos, or Chaos, or angel or fiend. Yet they say it is there. Even if it always was not. 

24.	Tiefling racial appearance may be much wider ranging then most Thraeyans imagine. 

25.	The Aether, strange and fragmented as any part of the Cosmos, courses with eldritch energies. The elements called on by arcane formula, the dark shadows that lead souls ever deeper to the beyond and the warping touch of true gods and risen incarnates.  

26.	The Aether, its domains of dread and feywilds entice, its mists dazzle and daze. It leads to all lands, but its paths may never end. The depths that can be plunged, greater than anything under Kazduaen.  

27.	No avatar of good could bring back the mercy chalice. It took a Queen of Thieves. 

28.	Mortal worlds may range as widely as any distant Astral realm. 

29.	The dark Aether may bring one to the level of the Styx, and the layer of Pluton. This is obvious. 

30.	To satisfy the dread god, is it merely a question of spreading the shadow and its influence?

31.	It is well known that Gith made dark bargains to free her people from the Illithid and lead them to Astral Realms. As it is well known that these races battle still. 

32.	The mistress of the Githyanki, greater then Vecna? 

33.	The Cant is an atrocity. As to be expected. 

34.	The need for the sacrifice of sentient humanoids is undisputed. But one should not underestimate the appeal of eating them, especially for greater hags and slaads.

35.	This book seems to want things. 

36.	Cosmic rifts, also heresy?

37.	Some dwarves are said to make smoke powder, and alchemist other things, but the idea that great weapons as powerful as any magic seems both ludicrous and compelling. 

38.	The Amber family is largely deranged. 

39.	The portals between planes may be slowly vanishing. Or at least faster than they can be made. 

40.	No on associated with Melkar house can be trusted.

41.	Some ancient liches maintain their form, others seem to revert to pure dust. The demi-lich is a deadly hybrid, a minimal physical presence while its soul roamed strange planes and worlds unknown to even the wisest of sages.

42.	If one could map the dark places of the Aether…a tracing from which undying power would be unlimited. But to create a rift. That would also be interesting. [/sblock]


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 15, 2011)

"I also have an Amulet of Protection which I no longer have use for.  Would anyone benefit from this?"


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 16, 2011)

Buckthorn spends some quality time with his halfling kin, Noldo and the rest, in Splintertoe Hollow and regales the village with his latest tales of adventures in the strange haunted fey woods.  

During one of the trips to Northall, Buckthorn will look for a fletcher in Northall (he had found one before where he bought the fire arrows). He would be looking for a particular kind of arrow - one that would only do minimal damage (a point or two)... this was a special request from Lucian. Buckthorn does not quite understand it... but he is a Tiefling... and a friend so he will do what the eccentric thief has asked for.

Also, he will give the healer one last chance to claim the intriguing hide armor.  He will give Ghen the right of first refusal, but should the healer not take it...


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 16, 2011)

(magic items are a good source of components...I would probably allow 50% price with disenchant)




Nar, as you go about your business, ie take short breaks away from obsessing over the book, one day on return to your chambers with Lucian in tow, scrawled on the wall just across from their portal, you both have a hard time not noticing:




_KALAREL UNDYING​_




...............​


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 20, 2011)

*Despair and Zombies*

_Undying Power: The “motto” of the alleged Church of Evil and reference to the trapped god Zorrath, his ability to exert influence while locked in the realm of the dead; his “anti-saints” (incarnates) associated with undead including Vecna and Orcus; undeath more generally. _Melkar’s Lexicon (incomplete, attribution contested). 

Lucian and Nar immediately found the others and looked for Douvan, who happened to be sitting next to the fire (an unusually chilly night) drinking fine elvish brandy. He was mostly coherent. 

Kalarel brought back memories of Bart and his companions, who helped rescue Douvan from Orcus cultists by Winterhaven. Winterhaven, in turn, is next to a old abandoned keep built centuries ago by then Illumarians, and then restored by the High King, to secure a shadowrift. It last guardian, Sir Keegan, was driven mad by the shadow and killed most of inhabitants of the keep. This he explained, as a ghost, to Bart and his companions while they explored the ruined keep. 

Kalarel was of course a former Watercross, and Melkar House, professor that somehow got a copy of the Book and was using it to open the rift. He was killed, and in fact killed almost exactly a year before (though this detail is not focused on) and sucked back into the rift. This led to the question of how he got the book? Did he have associates still lurking about Watercross? Did they write the mordant two words outside the elf wizard’s chambers? 

And who killed Bart? Those rapid, gaunt, alien beings who cleanly removed his head? Douvan has some newish thoughts, but he did not quite share all of them (or did he?). And what of this Simon Amber? Had Nar-Heru or anyone taken the slightest effort to learn more of him (Absolutely. Positively. Not.)? Amber’s private papers, moved to the central—restricted—stacks after one of the periodic inquisitions of Melkar house, were news to the elf. 

As the questions on all this were coming, Douvan acted odder than usual. He seemed to briefly talk to himself. Mentioning “Valthrun”….but then seemed to let it go. Only with some pressing did he note that  Valthrun the Prescient, who lived in Winterhaven had contacted hoping for some help from Bart or Samm, another companion not seen for many months.  

It is decided to magically travel to Northall, both heading in the general direction of Winterhaven and providing an opportunity to again meet back with Mr. Woolseye. The Halfling mutters about trade routes and confirmation. Nar calls forth his magic and summons a daunting presence with fiery eyes. This moved Mr. Woolseye, but not enough. Forge (played by a surprisingly in character Randy) reminds him of everything that they went through to get the reward, and that he best hand it over. Ghen, the good cleric, finally brandishes his sword menacingly. Mr. Woolseye pays up, even as he mutters about gambling debts (“why do you think I have these guards?”). The 350 they each receive is just enough to cover living expenses over the last few months. 

Ghen somehow overcomes his hatred of potion-pushers, and then they take their leave next to Thunderspire. A masked Mage of Sauron gives them a wave as they head one way, but then Forge heads the other! After months of little contact, he had resumed correspondence with his family. And what he reads disturbs him. He thanks the mage for bringing close to home, then disappears in a tunnel heading for it. 

The others take phantom steeds to Winterhaven, moving over double elf speed, and ridding over water. They reach the gate, and are not let in. A burly grim man finally comes to the parapet. He and Lucian recognize each other, but this brings out less friendliness then the fiendish charmer might expect. Samm, warrior cleric of chaos goddess Katera (Queen of Thieves, The Chalice Thief, Luck’s Lefthand, etc) is suspicious at first, but hearing of Bart and the sending to Douvan finally gets him to open the gate. (The otherwise absolutely dire situation he faced probably should have also factored in, but he’s Randy’s character). 

It is confirmed that evil has returned. Villagers have disappeared. Enemy spies are suspected, one of which sounds suspiciously blood sucking. Dark clouds are literally nearby, right on the ground, covering the graveyard and the old keep. A situation so urgent that it dictates…a nice sleep at the inn…Then the five manage to get themselves over to strange dark ground clouds. 

It is realized that this is a manifestation of the dark Aether—a so called shadowfell—in the mortal world.   And a growing one, possibly on its way to becoming a full scale domain of dread or a more outrageous planar rift (the characters don’t say this last bit, but surely one of them thinks it). 

A shadowcrossing scroll is used to pass into the clouds. They are in the graveyard, just as in the mortal world. But now locked in a permanent twilight. With far more zombies, powerful rune covered zombies. And the vampire night witch and some villagers that are now her spawn. 

The dark place is not only infested, it brings despair. Hopelessness, lethargy, apathy, fatalism, even drowsiness, hinder the party. Only Nar greets the shadow with an indomitable spirit. Perhaps a testament to his recent studies. 

Even with the despair, the horde of undead is a dream opportunity for the shifter cleric (and hopefully some compensation for being called a werewolf multiple times and being petted by Valthrun). Radiant energy travels in great waves across the graves, displaying his might and that of the Varun, the Protector. 

Unfortunately there are a LOT of zombies, and the vampires are slightly more resilient. A glowing arcane circle, all too similar to the one last time Samm was here, implies a dark ritual fueling the shadow and calling forth more zombies every few seconds. Lucian and Buckthorn pick off the undead the best they can. Nar tries to get over to the circle, but all the pesky undead block his way. Samm charges but at first has little luck other then drawing attacks. It is realized that when killed, the zombies make a final lurch and can become a true deadweight, especially for Nar. 

Eventually the tide turns. Samm gets himself surrounded, and unleashes his own devastating turning. (And when he drops, Ghen brings him right back). The vampire night witch vanishes and flees. The vampire spawn hold on for a while, but after the power of the ritual is finally stopped and the zombies stop coming (about 40 total), they are defeated in turn. 

They head to the keep and enter the dungeon underneath. What could be an extended search for the strange under-temple of the Rift is made much easier by the maps that Samm made 1 year ago and still has. It takes Ghen and Nar to actually navigate with the maps….but they make good progress. When menacing runes are found on the floor, Lucian is able to disable their necrotic magic (and in the place where Thaedrius the Warlock went mad and was killed by undead, converting his armor to the deathcut armor still worn by the rogue). 

Stairs take them to a great hall. Lucian carefully advances through a side chamber to get a view:



> Crimson streams trail across the floor and terminate at a grate surrounding a hole in the floor of this shadowy cathedral. Bluegreen light emanates from crystal columns. A dais along the eastern wall appears to supply the blood. A human in dark robes stands there, skull mace raised high, singing the praises of the demon lord Orcus! A tattoo of a ram’s skull covers the man’s face.








_Some letters changed, some didn’t_

He also sees more of the villagers—aka vampire spawn—flanking the great room. The blood drains into a pit in the center. 

Ghen also approaches, but is not quite as unnoticed. “Intruders!”

It turns out there are 10 of the spawn, and the regenerated vampire night witch, and the Type I Demon: Vrock. Together with the Orcus Priest. 

And, in contrast to the last fight, it is spawn that bring the party to the brink. Fighting at close quarters, they can steal life from another just as their own unlife seems to be ending, and they do so over and over again. Samm’s turning is far less effective, and Ghen’s is not enough. The luring power of the witch, the claws of the Vrock, and the dark rays of mortality released by the priest don’t help either. Samm and Buckthorn each have terrible luck (Lucian is almost shot). Then both Ghen and Buckthorn find themselves dying and for Ghen, the fatalism bestowed by this place brings death close indeed. 

But Samm restores him, and Ghen in turn finally realeses his astral wave to devastating effect. Meanwhile Lucian manages teleports over to the priest and night witch, blinds them and the demon, and actually does some backstabbing. The Vrock is destroyed, as are the last spawn. A magna beast summoned by the wizard slays the priest, hurling him down the pit in the process. The witch shortly follows. 

At the limit or their own resources, they retreat to a defensible corner of the keep and cast an entirely ineffective magic circle. Fortunately, the mayhem they spread on the day seems to be enough, and they survive the night. 

They do not awake unscathed. Some have turned their previous curse into a boon, but more apathy and, now, madness spreads through their minds. 

The pit awaits.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 9, 2012)

*Before you reached winterhaven and the Keep...*

*Forge*,

[sblock=Forge stuff]You exchange correspondence with your clan, and our disturbed by the reply. (Which is, presumably, no small feat). It is in response to this that you hitch a ride with the others to Thunderspire, and then leave them as they head off to deal with some shadow rift, or something. 

Your clan has been subject to attacks by the twisted corpse and spirits of its own dead, and undead of unknown origin. Ancient rites and wardings, which has survived for decades, even centuries, have been undone. Dwarves of marginal (and lets be honest “good”) character and standing have turned to ill-advised activities. Apparently, these also aren’t isolated instances. Dwarves trade with dwarves and others, and hence keep in touch with them (and of course out of good feelings, etc) and similar incidents have been reported from a number of holds and settlements. Mostly on the west of the rift (you known, in the less civilized part of the world where you are now), but rumors start to come from holds on the other side. 

 The clan elders think that this is part of something bigger. Some increase in “necrotic” energy seeping into the world. Some even state that your own adventures are somehow linked (and of course you have told everyone about your adventures).  On the other hand, nothing they report is as freaky as the Garden of Graves (and it’s a good thing to…). Links or no links, it seems like some bigger threat to the clan.

Your brother on the other hand is as condescending as ever. He is “sure” of your great accomplishments, but doubts that anything you would do would be useful to the clan. They can take care of it. And right now it seems like they can. But there are a lot dead ancestors…And you know just how bad these things can get.  

Speaking of which…shadow rift, a necromancer priest of Orcus…maybe this isn’t totally a coincidence. You aren’t all learned, but you instincts are pretty good…(there at a town called Winterhaven…supposedly not too far away). [/sblock]

Lucian,

In the meeting by the fire with Douvan, he wanted to tell you…something…but seemed rather distracted by all the talk of Kalarel, Winterhaven, Bart…later he remembers, and, as he runs into you just before you leave, shows you an illustration. ( to be sent by email).


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 17, 2012)

*The dead and dying*

They carefully approach the pit, and through no little effort, manage to scale its blood soaked chains largely unnoticed.



			
				Back through the pit said:
			
		

> You descend into a nightmare. Crimson streams spill from above and form a pool of blood in the center of the chamber.
> 
> A yawning, strange portal dominates the northern wall of the chamber.
> As if looking into a tarnished mirror or through some hitherto unknown type of stained glass, beyond you see a great and horrid building, in which stands a truly massive and grotesque statue of Orcus surrounded by horrid demons worshiping him. Along with the stone demons are what may be many real demons, spirits, and undead, all seemingly massing on this dark temple.
> ...




As when Lucian and Samm arrived here 1 year before. With the huge exception of the now somewhat transparent rift, with its view of a great and horrible beyond. That, and the multi-armed she demon. 





_The set up was slightly different this time_

Together with Kalarel, there is the Type V demon, and fluttering about the room, tormented souls from the Abyss. They all turn out to be quite dangerous. 

As the party comes down the chains…they go different directions. Most head for Kalarel, but Ghen heads for the Marilith, with the hopes of sending her into a pocket dimension for an extended period of time. They strike with surprise…but things don’t go exactly according to plan. 

They rip into Kalarel, who rips back. The souls on the other hand they have less luck with. Most attacks seem to pass through them much of the time, and those that do hit and destroy the soul lead to burst of deadly necrotic energy. 






And then there is the Marilith. Ghen sends it away. And in mere seconds it returns, and proceeds to shred the shifter. Between the demon, the souls—who continue to arrive through the rift, a still undying Kalarel, and the parties’ healer dying, things looked grim.

Earlier, Forge had a full breakfast with a few litters of ale. He got in a long argument with his brother. Had his weapons sharpened and armor patched up. (Well, he may have done those things). But then he thought he should get on top of this whole spreading of necrotic evil thing (see below), and headed to Winterhaven. Fortunately, the party had disrupted the ritual at the graveyard, so all he had to do was walk through a field of dismembered corpses, then find his way to the old keep. There, he had little trouble tracking his fellow adventurers.

He arrived just in the nick of time. The demon is held at bay, Kalarel is driving to the edge—though he does use a Word of Orcus to revive those few souls destroyed by the party and rambles on about visions or something—and Ghen returns to consciousness. Forge also takes huge damage from the creatures six arms. 

The fighter charges Kalarel. And finishes him! Returning the priest from undeath to just death. The demon chases the dwarf, and in a brutal strike, finishes him. Forge is dead. Again. 






Meanwhile, Lucian is struggling to keep Nar alive, and at some point only Buckthorn seems to be able to attack anything. By the time Ghen arrives with his radiant power, healing the others and striking the souls, its seems too late. Samm is down. Lucian is killed, joining Forge by the river seen through the rift. The ritual is finally disrupted by Nar and the souls stop coming, but the demon is still there. 

Samm’s soul arises from his now dead body, and in last act, pushes the  battered demon through the rift, which closes behind them. The battle is over, and the shadow that had spread through the land is gone. At least _this_ shadow is.

With Lucian and Samm dead, all those that ventured here that year ago—Lucian, Thaedrus, Samm, Donne, Bart, Rafa—were dead. (There was also a goliath that briefly joined them. It was a horrible accident. As for the mysterious Dog, it remained unseen). 

Lucian would have a second chance, along with Forge, who would get his third. Between Kalarel’s skull wand and the ritual’s components, both were able to be raised, truly turning evil intent to….well, something not that evil.

They also found a semi-circle inscribed with runes that seemed vaguely familiar to the wizard. He and the others puzzled over it, Kalarels final ramblings, and the eldritch lore that Nar had been gleaning from the Book. 
Speculation led them to a remarkable possibility: that this could be a partial illustration of a portal. A portal to the infamous lost city of Moil, an ancient Demorian center of dark learning that had been lost in the Blight when the increasingly depraved first empire was final finished by divine retribution. 

In Winterhaven, they buried Samm next to his brother, and after being thanked by the local lord, now living Lucian left with the rest, returning to Thunderspire. Forge then led them deeper into the earth, to his hold, were it turns out he is some sort of notable, the son of the hold’s ruler. 

There they meet with the elders of the hold’s clans. The hold has been subject to attacks by the twisted corpse and spirits of its own dead, and undead of unknown origin. Ancient rites and wardings, which had survived for decades, even centuries, have been undone. Some dwarves have turned to ill-advised activities. Apparently, these also aren’t isolated instances. Similar incidents have been reported from a number of holds and settlements. 

The elders agree that these events and the parties own experiences are probably not coincidental, and encourage them to learn and do more to try to bring them to an end. Also, Forge’s brother is obnoxious, but is quickly intimidated into being less so.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 17, 2012)

*The other interested parties*

They return to Watercross. Douvan quickly introduces them to three of Kalarel’s old associates: a human named Reginald, a half elf named Elvid, and a halfling named Ariwyn. Reginald does the most talking, Ariwyn the least, and Elvid may be the most knowledgeable. But in any case, there are few notable revelations that come from the discussion, other than Kalarel’s real name: Smedley Tallhat.

Lucian and Forge take the investigation to a local tavern. The Pot o' Gold, perhaps the most dubious pub in Watercross. Which is saying something. Bantering about with the bartender, (were banter means give gold to) Lucian learns that someone else, an attractive female someone else, has also been asking about Reginald. They do the ol charismatic tiefling fends off drunken dwarf to win Ari’s trust, and seem to succeed, as she confides in Lucian about her lost brother, and her fear that he got caught in some trouble also involving Melkar House and Reginald more specifically. 

Ghen again seeks out Jameson Walkright. The chaplain has to drag the truth out of the cleric, but once he learns of Ghen’s recent heroism, Walkright agrees to a ritual to transform the already unusual greatsword of disruption into a giant bane weapon as well, and gets the local church to help cover some of the cost.  






The next day, looking to find the lost papers of Simon Amber, Nar and Buckthorn head to the Restricted Stacks of the Central Library. There they meet Dhor-Hhock, the savage blooded librarian brute...who really wants to help them, but just can’t, as he really just can’t let them into the stacks. Sorry. Nar is able to learn one key thing: Reginald was able to get the papers out of the library, and has not returned them.

They run into Douvan, who is frantic. Someone tried to kill him. An unseen assailant. He is lucky to be alive. 

The hunt for Reginald is on. They find his room in Melkar house. There is a discussion…and finally the door is opened, and his corpse is found. Nar uses an eldritch ritual to see what Reginald saw in his last moments. Nar sees himself, killing Reginald. There is a discussion. And concern about how this happened, and if someone else does the same ritual. Eventually Nar uses another ritual to shrink the body, so that it can be both carried and hidden conveniently.

With Douvan in tow, they confront the quite Halfling. Ariwyn at first holds back. The others begin to believe that she was not directly involved in the attack on Douvan or other shenanigans, but she isn’t totally forthright. At some point or another…and it takes a while….it come out that the killer disguised itself as Nar…something that Ariwyn apparently use to do at parties. Appear as other people that is, not specifically as Nar and not to kill someone. It turns out Elvid, who before didn’t have a talent for such things, has recently developed powerful abilities with illusions. 

They set off for his house. But as they cross a main square to get there. They run into Ari. Earlier in the day, someone bumped into Nar. They didn’t take anything, but they left something on him. Even earlier, days before, Douvan had guessed that the humanoid beings that Lucian witnessed after Bart’s decapitation may be githyanki. Alien, capable of rapid movement through mind powers, wielders of deadly silver swords with which to cleanly cut off a head. And, and he thought this was key, servants of a Lich-Queen. It just seemed to fit. Douvan even had an illustration (attached). 

At first Ari fails to trigger "it". Lucians tries to figure out what is going on. Then Ari triggers the ritual, and they are all sucked to a cottage outside of town. 





_Nar later finds he is carrying this coin_ 

In her true githyanki form, with other githyanki waiting, the attack is on. With their first blow, Forge’s head is nearly removed. Only quick action by Ghen saves him. The six Githyanki however face a formidable challenge in the party, as Buckthorn sprays arrows, Lucian blinds and bats aside, Forge stays alive, as does Nar, inspite of receiving extra attention from the Astral natives. 

Perhaps most vexing for the adventurers is the locals watching the fight. An older man seems reluctant to get the guard, but does point out the wizard watching. That watcher, Balthazar, has quite a bit to say about the situation, but is not particularly helpful, as he does not really believe much of what Buckthorn tries to tell him. A situation Buckthorn is not all used to. 






Eventually the city watch arrives, Balthazar throws a spell at the Githyanki, and its clear that they will not get the tome from Nar, or at least add his head to the collection. They trigger their last surprise of the day, a planar portal behind the cottage is opened and they cross through. As Lucian arrives, he can only see briefly the uncanny curtains of light in the otherwise deep black of the Sea Beyond the Stars before the portal closes and he stays on the other side. 

The captain of the watch has one last word for the party.

NO. MORE. TROUBLE.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 17, 2012)

We seem to be in pretty good shape, once I'm healed (Ghen - I'm at 26/63hp), I think we should head straight to "Elvid's" (if that's his real name) house.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed. Do we take the illustrious academics with us?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Healing*

Shayera pops up next to the wizard. Forge gets surge+3. Nar gets 21. That should put Forge to full. Nar is down by less than a surge, so it's up to him if he wants to burn a surge or not to cover the difference.

(I realised that I'm missing out on healing ... I can give nominal minor boosts in battle at certain times, but I had forgotten them).

PS - My math was wrong - Nar isn't down surge-1, he's down surge+1.  If you spend the surge, just assume I used Healing Word and put yourself at full.  I have to short rest to get Shayera's healing back anyway.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 20, 2012)

The elf and dwarf are full healed...(and each down a surge).


You begin heading to were you were told the suspicious half elf lived.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 23, 2012)

And continue on there, trying to find someone on the way?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, let's go back to town, find Douvan and Arryn(?) then head for Elvid.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 23, 2012)

You find Douvan and the grim halfling not far from where you left them, both somewhat mesmerized by recent events. They still question the need, or any reason at all, for them to follow you to Elvid's.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jan 24, 2012)

"Given the weird magical nature of our circumstances, we feel it necessary to enlist the aid of competent thaumaturgical scholars such as yourselves, lest we overlook something critical in our investigation."


----------



## Buckthorn (Jan 24, 2012)

Buckthorn will make his best pitch to try to get Douvan and the halfling to accompany the party. (Diplomacy)

Buckthorn will mention to Douvan, "it may be helpful for us to have  you accompany us... Nar Heru was already almost framed for murder once.  Clearly some nefarious force is after both us... and you.  It may be better for you to stay with us and we can help protect you.  It may be better for us for you to be with us in case whatever evil is conspiring against us tries to us some treachery to frame us again.  And it could be best for all of us to get to the bottom of this, once and for all.  There may be clues at Elvid's house and you may be in a better position to help us find them given your knowledge."


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 24, 2012)

_Well, how can they resist that._

You head back to the edge of town, though not quite as far as before. 

You come to a medium sized, two story house. This is supposed to be it.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jan 25, 2012)

*Senses*

Looking for danger, listening for movements, smelling for signs of presence, looking for anything suspicious, etc... Is anyone in the house?

(Dang - for that, I should hear the butterfly flap its wings before the tsunami hits!)


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2012)

Its occupied, on both floors. Sound is odd and muffled from the house.

ALSO: you (Ghen) see a strange, translucent eye not far from the door, looking in your general direction.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nar does a quick scan for any magical effects.  If Ghen points out the eye, Nar is sure to examine it as well.  

Also - on the way, if there is time, Nar will attempt to extract any pertinent information regarding the Githyanki from Douvan and Arryn.  Were they aware of any activity previously?  Do the have any reason to believe that Elvid might be involved with them?


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2012)

Douvan is clearly pleased with himself that his speculation on the Githyanki was accurate, even as he is somewhat horrified as to what happened. "Yes, I think that Lich Queen, that seemed like the key". He has nothing really useful to add. 

The eye, _which would normally be just about impossible to see_, is clearly a scrying device, probably local, and may be allowing someone to watch you, right now. The house also probably has some additional magical warding.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nar-Heru apporaches the eye, "Elvid, let is in quickly.  You may be in great danger!"


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 26, 2012)

The door opens. A bit.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Jan 27, 2012)

Lucien shifts quietly up to the nearest ground floor window (assuming there is one) and peeks inside.


----------



## ecayford (Jan 27, 2012)

Having come within inches of meeting his maker once again, Forge has run out of patience.  "Open the door you fool or I'll pull this house down around your ears!"  Forge hefts his shield and prepares to follow up on the threat if there is an unsatisfactory response.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 27, 2012)

The door opens. You can see inside a bit. Elvid is there, standing back a bit, and beckons you in. 

"Yes, yes, come in".


----------



## ecayford (Jan 27, 2012)

Forge, not being a total dummy. Will try to detect any danger within the room as well as get a sense for the state of mind of Elvid.

Hmm, not bad if I do say so myself!


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 27, 2012)

Elvid seems a little nervous.

Its a 15*20 or so room. 

There is some sound coming from the right of him, inside the house.


----------



## ecayford (Jan 27, 2012)

Forge shouts to Elvid "Get over here!"


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no, that would be rude, yes, just come in.

He then disappears inside the house.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jan 28, 2012)

*Guile*

Ghen will get relatively close to the door (if he isn't already) to be able to act within one round.  When he's within a few squares...

(std) Ghen turns invisible.

(mov) Enter the house quietly.

(min) Perception to see what's making Elvid so nervous.

The invisibility last until the end of my next turn.  If I don't like what I see, I'll turn around and walk back out the door before it runs out.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a room to the right of the one by the door. There are also some stairs up.

Back to that room. It has a table, around which sit 4 others, who look like typical watercross types (roby). Elvid stands. 

Yes, someone is there. Do all come in. 

The other 4 are acting a little funny.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jan 30, 2012)

*Assessing*

Ghen will assess the situation and GTFO.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 30, 2012)

You don't see much more...as for the four with Elvid...there subtle twitching, snorting..and then the briefest flash of something completely awful and not human.

You GTFO.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 31, 2012)

When Elvid appeared was Nar-Heru able to get any read on his demeanor?  Nervous?, Scared?, Hungry?, Eager to kill?


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 31, 2012)

_DM wakes up from behind screen..._




TerraDave said:


> Elvid seems a little nervous.


----------



## ecayford (Jan 31, 2012)

Assuming Ghen shares his information, Forge will second guess his original plan to drag Elvid out by his ears. Are there multiple entries into the building?

To our somewhat captive companions "A great evil occupies this house. Are you prepared to aid us in removing it? Are you able counteract the scrying eye?"

To the others "I am not sure whether or not there are innocents in this house or else I would suggest burning it down around them. I am also not sure a frontal assault would be in our best interests, however."

 . . . . .

"I'm going in boys.  You have the balls to follow?"


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 1, 2012)

Lucien hisses through gritted teeth "Douvan, does this fool have a family in here?"


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 1, 2012)

Douvan: "wha...talk to him (points at Nar). you wanted to come here and dragged us here!. No familly I know of...but setting fire to the whole structure does seem extreme."


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 1, 2012)

Buckthorn whispers to Douvan (Diplomacy):  "I apologize for my companions.  We are all a bit on edge.  My companions are correct though... something is not right in that room.   I agree with you though, we shouldn't just start killing and burning.  But we will need to confront Elvid and his companions and find out the truth of what is going on here.  Are you with us?" 

Then, to Elvid (Bluff): "We were just ambushed by Githyanki who laid an ingenious trap for us, and as you know someone tried to kill Douvan last night.  We wanted to make sure you were alright.  You are alight aren't you.  Why don't you come out here to reassure us that you are well and then we will leave you and your companions alone."

Buckthorn will also try to listen at the door to the right to see if he can discern what might be coming from the room. (Perception)


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Mindful and Mindless*

Ghen has a sudden idea. He pulls out a flour pack (one of the ones meant to coat invisible people) and lobs it at the eye. Ranged touch, not sure what to add (Dex + Half Lev + ??).

Then he follows close behind Forge without a second thought.

Assuredly failing, he asks Lucien ... Can you throw other things as well as you toss shuriken and daggers around?


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 1, 2012)

The flour pack (flour pack?..) flies through the eye and hits the house side.

Douvan looks at you all like you have gone mad. 

Forge and Ghen march into the house. (right?) As does Buckthorn, as he will need to actually speak to Elvid and listen in on the interior room. (right?)

Elvid looks at them, his oddly acting companions by his side.

Clearly, all a misunderstanding.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 1, 2012)

"On occasion, if the need calls." The thief takes a flour pack, if offered. A stack of shuriken stays hidden in his throwing hand. He stays at the door.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 1, 2012)

FINALLY ALL ABYSS BREAKS LOOSE

(as if they had plenty of time to prepare...)

As you again enter, a huge vulture like demon (Type I: Vrock) burst from a window and swoops down on Nar, Elvid releases a dazzling burst, and his odd acting kin surge forward (except one, that seems to leave), with some hurtling down the stairs.

Vrock: Easily claws the hapless elf. (24 damage)

Elvid: The blast of strange light effects Buckthorn and Forge, leaving them bedazzled (17 damage, grants combat advantage)

The unpleasant companions: Claw away at Forge, with two hitting him (24 damage). They also have a nauseating aura about them, which is cumulative and discourages sudden actions. Again this mostly affects Forge. 

(If its any conciliation, they were about to burst out of the house at perhaps a greater disadvantage, as you were clearly distracted and lethargic).

POST TODAY/TONIGHT


----------



## ecayford (Feb 1, 2012)

Throwing his shield in front of his eyes at the first sign of Elvid's intentions, Forge absorbs the ferocious onslaught. Momentarily staggered, he calls on his ties to ancestral sources of power as his enemies are struck by feelings of impending doom. Forge lashes out at his hapless foes with his ancient Dwarven WarAxe. 

As usual, Forge uses his unbreakable interrupt on the first attack, absorbing 8 points of damage from it. I assume he cannot make immediate reactions or interrupts following the subsequent hits? FOWH, all terrain within two squares is difficult terraing for his enemies, has a 30 AC for rest of encouter and resists 5 cold. Standard action for FOWH attack on all five surrounding enemies. If hits, immobilizes save ends plus damage. He'll then use shielded sides for another +2 AC until the end of his next turn.

Sorry this is taking so long!

He'll reroll the one on damage for arms master challenge per axe mastery.

Actually would be 16 damage as it's only plus 10. 8 damage and immobilized until end of my next turn. Assuming they do not drop, he'll action point and use arm's master challenge on the two that appear most badly injured and mark the Vrock through the open double doors.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 1, 2012)

OOC:  FYI - Forge will trigger his second wind as a free action on the next hit that bloodies him.  He also has a free action heal from his armor if he needs it.  Let me know if I should save or something for the ill effects.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 1, 2012)

"AAAA, Not another Vrock!"  Nar-Heru casts an unseen force (spectral ram) and slams the Vrock against the house and ground, push him back 3 squares (hit or miss), and hopefully causing grievous harm and knocking it prone. (on hit) "Lead them out of there and I can get a clear shot at all of them"


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 2, 2012)

Forge, your flurry of attacks cuts down the disguised...things. As they drop, their true demonic form is revealed. Your exertions lead to 12 damage. EDIT: you taking 12 damage.

Nar, you push it back.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 2, 2012)

*Equal and Opposite Reaction*

Shayera appears next to the Vrock, in the space most directly between it and Nar.

Spring Renewal Strike on the Vrock.

Forge cut down the Dretches.  All of them?  Some of them?  The one next to me?

If the one next to Ghen is still up, Ghen will shift out towards Nar, otherwise he just moves next to Nar.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 2, 2012)

Nar mentioned pushing the vrock against the house. Is that where it is now, or was it pushed elsewhere?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vrock should be 3 squares to the left of the shown position 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 3, 2012)

Lucien fades from sight, only to reappear inside the house, directly between Buckthorn and Elvid (shadow step).

"You should 'ave stepped outside berk!"

After slicing at the wizard, he continues to taunt Elvid "When we pour the bits of your soddin' bone box in the dead book, send my regards to that berk kalarel, eh?"


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 3, 2012)

The spirit slashes into the Vrock...and Elvid just looks surprised as Lucian stabs into him (no reroll).


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 4, 2012)

Buckthorn will shoot at the two closest enemies to him (not sure how many Forge took down) with Twin Strike.  He'll name the closest enemy he can see as his quarry.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 4, 2012)

*Deja vu all over again*

_As it turns out, Forge cannot use Form of Winter’s Herald twice in the same day…so he doesn’t. Also, unclear how second wind can be a free action. 

I will assume that Lucian just holds his ground..no real idea were he would want to move or for Elvid to move._

Buckthorn, you destroy a dretch disguised as magidemic (one that Forge did not destroy).

………………..
*Vrock:* swats away the spirit and returns to its original position. Ghen takes 11 dmg. 

Elvid: holds

Dretchy Watercrossers: More come down the stairs…and around the house, and attack. Nar, you are easily hit for 12 damage, and feel a bit of the miasma. *Forge* is also hit once (12), and feels more miasma.

Elvid: with a shake of his staff, suddenly his companions, and he, look like some of you! (Just targeting a place based on player memory may or may not work..but you may have others ways to counter or see through the veil). He (or Lucian…) again bedazzles *Forge* and Buckthorn, together with (another) Lucian (14 dmg and grants combat advantage, this time you should save). 

AND THEN

The opening made by the Vrock seems to explode as *something* (nearly) huge lumbers out of it. A bizarre combination of pig, ape, goat…and bird? The demon towers above the two Nars, and starts to attack one of them. Its claws hit the elf easily enough, dropping him (and probably making it easier to identify the false Nar). It then takes a hard look at *Ghen*…fear comes…but then Ghens _superior will_ (be sure to add this in on your sheet) shakes off the looks vile effects. 






Buckthorn 57/88 HP| 6 surges | bedazzled |SoA, StT
*Forge* -71 HP (bloodied)|8 surges | bedazzled |FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk,  
*Ghen *76/87HP|7 surges ||SRS
Lucian 66/80 HP| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp B&S
Nar -4 /63 HP (dying)| 5 surges| SMB|SpRa


*Vrock* 
Dretchy Watercrossers 
Elvid 
*Nalfeshnee*


_THEY GO MONDAY AFTERNOON EST_


----------



## ecayford (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry about that.  Second wind as  a free action is level 12 encounter power of his paragon path.  I'll resend the character sheet.  Dwarf armor also gives free action healing.  Forge will use both.  Though I think that's listed as having been used.  Still no immediate actions?  He has reactive surge as well which triggers on being bloodied but requires immediate reaction.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 5, 2012)

*Sorting It All Out*

Um, not sure how this works. I'm using an "enemies only" power, so will it hit only enemies or can it hit my friends, too? Also, which Nar on the map is down? That would clarify. Ghen may have been hit by the attack - not sure.

Astral Wave - I'll roll everyone and you can figure it out. The damage is radiant.  Astral Wave attacks Will.

Healing Word on the fallen Nar. If anything is hit by the Astral Wave, then it boosts Nar's healing.

Resummon Shayera. She appears 1 square to the right of the pig creature.

Wasn't the ape-bear-pig the thing from South Park that Al Gore turned into? LOL!


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 5, 2012)

*Doubles*

I'll roll twice for the doubles.  If I don't have to, then just use the first roll for each.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 5, 2012)

*Astral Wave (continued)*

My Light Stone allows me to reroll a radiant attack each day.  If the Vrock attack missed, then I'll reroll that one.

If the Vrock hit, but the pig creature missed, I'll reroll that.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 5, 2012)

*Forge*, you shrug off damage. (Second Wind and Reactive Surge, let me know how much is healed; based on your email, and massive damage in last fight, assuming Dwarf Armor is used). 

*Ghen*, waves of radiant energy fill the abysal house and shine around it...destroying 1 dretch and hitting the Vrock, plus Forge and Buckthorn. (not great luck with the roles). Edit: you are mildly affected by the miasma of the dretches (4 dmg)

Nar, you feel better. For now.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 6, 2012)

If hit while bloodied, and not knocked out, Nar-Heru will use the robe and teleport 6 and spend a surge (+18 hp because of spark).

Nar-Heru summons spark, who flies into the building.  Then he casts fire shroud (vs. Fortitude), close burst 3, which targets only enemies (I'll still roll twice for buckthorn i guess, arcana check first to try and determine which is real) Ongoing 5 Fire damage on a hit.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 6, 2012)

Lucien teleports behind his duplicate (shadow stalk) and attacks.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 6, 2012)

(a nightmare of adjudication...if Nar teleported after the Vrock attack...the other demon could have followed...and he was out after that demon hit. I will say he keeps his robe power, so let me know were he would like to teleport in case it comes into play. Also I guess I misled with the last post, as Nar should have missed this turn. Oh well...for future reference, Forge, Buckthorn and Lucian will be considered going after him.)

Nar, you hit two more dretches and avoid Buckthorn. You also hit the demons, though they don't seem greatly affected (technically, they are not "taking" ongoing fire damage, though I guess they are on fire, at least until they save? let me know).

Lucian, you skewer "Lucian", who is now bloodied. (try to save vs. bedazzled)

Only the false Forge remains (well their is the other "Lucian", but again, bloody).


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 6, 2012)

Whoops!


----------



## ecayford (Feb 6, 2012)

Forge will charge the pig demon relying on his bone necklace to protect him (35 ac for opp attacks including second wind). 

FYI - I think forge used second wind and armor so +48 hp. Couldn't use reactive surge because I think the dretch effect prevented immediate actions.

He'll trigger his axe's daily to give the pig demon -2 to defences save ends.

Should be 16 damage, not 18.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 6, 2012)

The false Forge misses by a mile (but you take 2 damage for the move), the real Forge hits. He can try to save vs bedazzlement. (still trying to figure out damage  shrugging off).


----------



## ecayford (Feb 6, 2012)

save vs. bedazzle


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 6, 2012)

Buckthorn selects the Type V demon as his quarry and shoots some arrows. (roll 19 and 15!; 34 damage) He seems to hurt it.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 6, 2012)

*Halfling Down, Dwarf still up*

*Vrock*: somehow misses the elf (roll 2)

Dretchy Watercrossers: One comes down the stairs and joins false forge in attacking the halfling. Each hits, 24 dmg (plus 2 for Buckthorns attack, it’s the miasma). 

Elvid: Disappears (as “Lucian”) and then there are three! All three aim, shoot…and miss Ghen and Forge, but easily bedazzles Nar and Buckthorn (16 dmg). Buckthorn drops.  (Lucian: you have to choose, or figure out, which shadow to chase).

*Nalfeshnee*:  Is annoyed by the dwarf, even as it is mildly terrified by him. It slashes* Forge* (thanks to the bedazzle) and then takes a poisoned bite. Forge _just_ stands there (1 hp/ongoing 10). This REALLY annoys it. (action point). It slashes again, but the dwarves platemail holds true! (roll 5). Boy, is this type V demon annoyed. 

Buckthorn -4/88 HP (dying)| 6 surges | bedazzled |SoA, StT
*Forge* 1 HP (bloodied)|4 surges | bedazzled, ongoing 10 poison |FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW ReSrg 
*Ghen *72/87HP|7 surges ||SRS, HW, AstW
Lucian 66/80 HP| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp B&S, ShStlk
Nar 26  /63 HP (bloodied)| 4 surges|  bedazzled |SMB|SpRa, FiSh


*Vrock* 
Dretchy Watercrossers 2 remain (as far as you know) 
Elvid bloodied, multiplied
*Nalfeshnee* -2 def, annoyed.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 6, 2012)

I realize I didn't mention it in the earlier post but Forge has sheild edge block as an immediate interupt if it's not too late.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 6, 2012)

I will keep it mind for next time. (Along with Buckthorns 2nd chance) And, as I have noted in a previous fight, try to give me a heads up on these things...which I guess you just did.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 7, 2012)

Buckthorn disregard dice rolls.. Took Buckthorn a minute to realize he's dying.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

Feeling the pull of a bloodied foe, Lucien teleports behind the duplicate on the stairs "I know it's you berk. Give it up."


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Healing and Protecting*

Mass Cure Light - everyone can take surge+8 (surgeless healing).

Do I know that the Forge by the pig is real? Perception? if needed to know which Forge is real.

OOC - I only see the double Forge on the map - no one else, so I'm assuming he's the last double.

IF 1. Forge is outside and 2. I have an action point (I think I do), then I move between Forge and Nar to the square right below Nar. Then I use Moment of Glory.  (attacking Will)

Forge, Nar, Buckthorn and I gain resist 5 / all dmg. Anything hit gets pushed and falls prone. I emailed a map with vectors.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 7, 2012)

OOC - I think the Forge outside is the only Forge.  There are 2 Luciens inside.

Nar-Heru will use Spark (in the house per last round) as the source of Burning Hands.  Close blast 5 should be able to hit all the Elvids and a dretch while avoiding Buckthorn (i only see one on the map), probably includes Lucien as well, but I'm sure he'll be fine.

If the square adjacent to Buckthorn and above Ghen is no longer adjacent to enemies, I will move there.  If not, I will move beside Ghen, below Buckthorn.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 7, 2012)

Lucian You can’t get behind him (line of sight) but you get next to…and given how it seems to sort of pop when you hit, you don’t think that was the right one. 

*Ghen * You bring much healing and glory, and push some stuff, including the big demon. 

Nar  Your fire gets rid of two dretches and an Elvid. You also burn Lucian, and the only remaining Elvid, at least a little. 

Buckthorn  You stand up and shoot the demon.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 7, 2012)

Forge will rush the pig demon again and attempt to knock it to the ground with a spinning sweep at its hamstring. Hopefully it's still at -2 defences.

Forge is thankful for the healing and for superior fortitude! (only takes 4 ongoing instead of 10).

Hopefully 20 damage and knocked prone.

And, of course he'll use sheild edge block if he's hit by a melee attack outside of his turn for potential damage and -4 to the attack.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 7, 2012)

*Forge * You somehow trip it up. 

*Vrock*: almost hits the elf, but hits an arcane shield instead!

Dretchy Watercrossers: Have returned to their chaotic spawning place. 

Elvid: Bloody and burned, pulls another trick out of his demonic hat. A wave of psychic pain sweeps over Lucian, Buckthorn, *Ghen*, and Nar  (it was some good rolling; 21 dmg before DR) and he disappears from sight. (you can _try_ to find him….)

*Nalfeshnee*:  Is SO annoyed, especially after it misses with its claws and just bites him (not that close, 16 damage before DR, ongoing poison 10). It shakes off the terror. 

_Remember to save vs bedazzled, also, Ghen, MoG has to be sustained.
They go Thursday._

Buckthorn 15/88 HP (bloodied)| 6 surges | DR 5, bedazzled |SoA, StT
*Forge* 19/97 HP (bloodied)|4 surges | DR 5, bedazzled|FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW, ReSrg, SpSw 
*Ghen *71/87HP|7 surges | DR 5 |CLWM, MooG| AcPnt, SRS, HW, AstW
Lucian 65/80 HP| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp B&S, ShStlk
Nar 33/63 HP| 4 surges|  DR 5, bedazzled |SMB|SpRa, FiSh, BrnHnd, Shldrobes


*Vrock* 
Dretchy Watercrossers back in the Abyss 
Elvid bloodied, unseen
*Nalfeshnee* annoyed.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 7, 2012)

OOC: Nar-heru didn't actually have any shield spells prepared for the day, since we were in town, so...you can drop me a surge for the exchange or apply the appropriate damage.

If actually still standing, Nar-Heru attemps to Fan the Flames on the Vrock, (vs. Fortitude, Ongoing Fire increases to 10 if hit, secondary attack burst 1 centered on Vrock vs. Reflex, unfortunately all fire)

Nar-Heru will retreat behind Shayara between the buildings.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 8, 2012)

Belated save vs. bedazzled.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 8, 2012)

Likewise


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 8, 2012)

Save.

Edit: $%&@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 8, 2012)

Buckthorn will use his second wind, then save against Bedazzled.  He will use an action point and shoot at the Vrock, naming it as his quarry.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 8, 2012)

If we're going to continue to be subject to this effect, can we at least call it something cooler than bedazzled?  Forge in sequins?  Not a good look. . .


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 8, 2012)

Nar: you are standing on nearby rooftop and have used a surge. How this happened is all a little unclear. You engulf the Vrock in fire. 

Buckthorn: you also hit the Vrock. It is bloodied.

Lucian: you are SUPER BEDAZZLED.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Heal and Save*

Sustain MoG (resist 5 remains).

Healing Spirit.  Buckthorn gets surge +3, Nar gets the extra.

Sacred Flame on the Vrock.  On a hit, I grant a save.  If I can still see Forge by the demon, it goes to him.  If not, then Lucien.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 9, 2012)

Forge saves v poison if Ghent hits.  Forge will brash strike the pig demon and is ready to shield edge block if he is hit by the demon


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 9, 2012)

Lucien takes to the stairs, super sequins and all, and begins searching the back rooms for Elvid. If nothing turns up, he'll head outside and around the building to find him.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 9, 2012)

*Main event*

*Ghen * You light up the Vrock and heal your allies. Forge is no longer poisoned. 

*Forge * You strike it brashly. You remain BEDAZZLED. 

Lucian: (from your post I assume) you enter the second level of the house. Once comfortably furnished, and, as you think of it, of a good size…maybe Elvid inherited some wealth…the awful wreak of demon puts these thoughts to an end. You don’t encounter any, or Elvid, but that smell will take days to get out. 

*Vrock*: Sensing blood, it turns from the elf and towards the dwarf.  It misses (sigh, roll 3). 

Elvid: From somewhere, inflicts more psychic harm on Forge. (13 dmg with DR)

(NOTE: At the start of your turn, or anytime after this post, make a special save to see if your character is capable of seeing him…)

*Nalfeshnee*:  Yet again misses with its claws. But its bite drops the *dwarf*. (you can make a retroactive attack with the shield if you want, roll 17…). Its less annoyed, and awkwardly lumber/flies back to the front of the house. 


Nar : From the roof, you realize that a crowd has begun to gather to watch the fight, albeit at a distance. Money seems to be changing hands. 

_
THEY GO SATURDAY_



Buckthorn 40/88 HP (bloodied)| 5 surges | DR 5 |SoA, StT
*Forge* -6 HP/97 HP (dying)|4 surges | DR 5, bedazzled|FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW, ReSrg, SpSw 
*Ghen *66/87HP|7 surges | DR 5 |CLWM, MooG| AcPnt, SRS, HW, AstW, HSp
Lucian 60/80 HP| 7 surges| |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp B&S, ShStlk
Nar 50 /63 HP | 3 surges|  DR 5 |SMB, Robe|SpRa, FiSh, BrnHnd, FtFl


*Vrock* bloodied
Dretchy Watercrossers back in the Abyss 
Elvid bloodied, unseen
*Nalfeshnee*


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 10, 2012)

*Forge and Foe*

Ghen moves next to Forge.

Cure Serious (2x surge value +8 in surgeless healing).

Minor to sustain the MOG.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nar-Heru casts sleep centered on the bottom left corner of the Vrock.  Should only hit the Vrock and the Nalfeshnee.  Slowed no matter what (save ends) if hit, first failed save=unconscious (save ends)


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 10, 2012)

Buckthorn will name the Nalfeshnee his quarry now that the creature has moved back to the front of the house.  He'll shoot again with Spikes of the Manticore.

Also, noting the earlier reminder about powers and such... the next time an ally makes a Ranged attack, Buckthorn would use Combined Fire (Immediate Reaction).


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 10, 2012)

*Ghen*, you revive *forge*, from a _distance_. (surge +3, this overides your post, as per email). You think you could see elvid, if only you knew were he was. 

Nar: They are drowsy.

Buckthorn: You finally skewer the huge-ish demon. It oozes abysal blood.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 11, 2012)

Forge will crawl over to the vrock and brash strikes it and trigger rain of steel.  Actually plus 21 so hits 32.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 11, 2012)

Lucien steps outside looking for the wizard. If he is seen, a shuriken is lobbed in his direction. If he's not, the blade goes to the vrock.

Edit: As this is a missile attack, I believe Buckthorn's combined fire is activated.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 11, 2012)

*Demons, dwarf, and halfling down............on the ground.*

*Forge * You make your crawling brash attack. It teeters, but does not fall. You are granting combat advantage in so many ways….including by being BEDAZZLED. 

Lucian: (from your post I assume) You run downstairs. You know Elvid is to the right of the house (at least till he goes again) but can’t see him through the window you should see him through (see rolls on this post) so target the Vrock instead, slaying it. And leaving Buckthorn no target.   

*Vrock*: As it dies, it releases spores of madness….*Forge* and Buckthorn take 14 dmg (after DR) and are dazed. It collapses in a great pile of vulture demon. 

Elvid: From somewhere, inflicts more psychic harm on Buckthorn and Lucian (Ghen is missed) 19/14 dmg, and yes, that dazzling feeling is back. 

*Nalfeshnee*:  Smells the blood on Buckthorn. Yet, yet, again misses with its claws (roll 2). But its bite poisons and drops the Halfling (15 dmg with DR). (action point). It again…seemingly days since the lass time it tried this…turns a vile glare on Nar. This time it works (the only attacks Nar may make are basic ones, save ends). It then falls asleep. 

Some in the crowd cheer, others moan, but then someone calls out “I think its just sleeping”. Money that started to go one way starts to go back. 

(remember to save vs stuff)

THEY GO MONDAY MORNING EST. 

Buckthorn -3 hp/88 HP (dying)| 6 surges | DR 5, poison (5 after DR), bedazzled,  dazed |SoA, StT| 2ndW, AP, TtBs, SoM
*Forge* 14 HP/97 HP (bloodied)|4 surges | DR 5, dazed, bedazzled, prone, brash|FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA, RoS| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW, ReSrg, SpSw 
*Ghen *66/87HP|7 surges | DR 5 |CLWM, MooG| AcPnt, SRS, HW, AstW, HSp, SpLf, 
Lucian 41/80 HP| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp, B&S, ShStlk
Nar 50 /63 HP | 2 surges|  DR 5, no attacks spells but basic |SMB, Slp, Robe|SpRa, FiSh, BrnHnd, FtFl, ElfAc


*Vrock* down
Dretchy Watercrossers back in the Abyss 
Elvid bloodied, unseen
*Nalfeshnee* out


----------



## ecayford (Feb 11, 2012)

Forge makes a save vs. daze at beginning of turn  (superior will).


----------



## ecayford (Feb 11, 2012)

Forge stands and charges the sleeping demon over the body of the vrock.

plus 5 to hit for being helpless.  Not sure it stacks with prone combat advantage.  That would seem tough.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 12, 2012)

*Sigh*

Minor - Sustain MOG

Standard - Healing Strike v Vrock (16 doesn't include C/A or +5 helpless).  

< I'm assuming 24 hits if the Vrock has -5 AC from being unconscious.  The 17 damage is radiant. >
Buckthorn gets surge +8.

Minor - Perception to locate Elvid.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ghen*, you make a healing slash on the demon just sleeping. Buckthorn is revived. Elvid is probably just on the other side of the snoozing demon...if only you could see him. 

*Forge*, you make your charge and hack right into it. Elvid is close...


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 13, 2012)

Lucien steps to the door and once again, looks for the wizard. If he is seen, a blade is lobbed in his direction. Depending on Elvid's location, the tiefling _may_ use his action point for a second attack.

If Elvid remains unseen, the thief steps forward and slices the sleeping demon.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 13, 2012)

"I knew I carried this dagger for a reason."  Nar-Heru pulls the dagger from his belt and throws it at the unconscious demon. (Max damage (6) on a hit)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 13, 2012)

*Final ? pains*

You hack away at the demon. Abysal bloods pours everywhere. As if struck by a horrible fever dream, its pain and general awfulness is visited upon you (well, at least some of you) as it psychically lashes out even as it comes close to returning to its home plane (and the dice do what they do…so Forge, Ghen, and Nar are affected (13 damage after DR and dazed).

Elvid: Do you see him?? It hurts! (Nar, Ghen, and Lucian, you are doubly blinded and take 21/16 damage. Everyone save to see him). 

*Nalfeshnee*:  Opens its beady eyes. 


(remember to save vs stuff)


THEY GO EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING EST

Buckthorn  14 hp/88 HP (bloody)| 5 surges | DR 5, poison (5 after DR), bedazzled,  dazed |SoA, StT| 2ndW, AP, TtBs, SoM
*Forge* 1 HP/97 HP (bloodied)|4 surges | DR 5, dazed |FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA, RoS| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW, ReSrg, SpSw 
*Ghen *37/87HP (bloody)|7 surges | DR 5, dazed |CLWM, MooG| AcPnt, SRS, HW, AstW, HSp, SpLf, HStrk
Lucian 20/80 HP (bloody)| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp, B&S, ShStlk
Nar 21 /63 HP (bloody)| 2 surges|  DR 5, no attacks spells but basic, dazed|SMB, Slp, Robe|SpRa, FiSh, BrnHnd, FtFl, ElfAc


*Vrock* down, as in dead
Dretchy Watercrossers back in the Abyss 
Elvid bloodied, unseen
*Nalfeshnee* bloody


----------



## ecayford (Feb 13, 2012)

Save vs dazed at beginning of turn.  

Teetering on the edge of death, Forge brings his axe down on the piggish face.  Brash strike on the prone demon.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 14, 2012)

The beady eyes close.



As for Elvid, he's right there! Between Nar and Ghen. He looks hurt.


----------



## Buckthorn (Feb 15, 2012)

Buckthorn will attempt to shoot at Elvid.  He will also save against bedazzled and dazed.  And save for seeing Elvid.  

Edit:  Wow.  Guess Buckthorn should have taken a breather.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nar uses his second wind to heal 18 (surge +3 from spark).  Then he saves.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucien slips out the door looking for Elvid.  If he is spotted, the tiefling delivers a threat "Stop this game or I will _gut _you!"

If the wizard is not seen, Lucien keeps his mouth shut and tries to stay unnoticed.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 15, 2012)

*I sooooo need to retrain that feat ...*

Minor to sustain DR/5.

Save v dazed.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 15, 2012)

Buckthorn  You overshoot a little (it is an invisible target) and squarely hit Nar. Ah, now you can see him. Did you know you are still poisoned?

Nar  You shake off the damage Buckthorn does and then some. You can finally cast normally, but remain dazed. 

Lucian Oh, there he is. (you make your threat…)

*Ghen * Yep, he is right there. 

Elvid: NOOO! He taps deep within (see roll!) and calls forth yet another blinding burst. (Forge, Nar, and Ghen, are again blinded, as is Buckthorn, thanks to bedazzlement, 20 dmg after DR).

Forge and Buckthorn drop, again.

Lucian, Elvid is standing a few squares right in front of you. He looks maniacal. 

_You can use the old map_. 


Buckthorn  -11 hp/88 HP (dying)| 5 surges | DR 5, poison (5 after DR), bedazzled |SoA, StT| 2ndW, AP, TtBs, SoM
*Forge* -19 HP/97 HP (dying)|4 surges | DR 5, dazed |FoWH, ToB, Dwrf Arm, TWA, RoS| AMC, ShSi, Unbrk, 2ndW, ReSrg, SpSw 
*Ghen *17/87HP (bloody)|7 surges | DR 5, dazed |CLWM, MooG| AcPnt, SRS, HW, AstW, HSp, SpLf, HStrk
Lucian 20/80 HP (bloody)| 7 surges| bedazzled |BlBrg, BtAsd | ShStp, B&S, ShStlk
Nar  7 /63 HP (bloody)| 2 surges|  DR 5, dazed|SMB, Slp, Robe|SpRa, FiSh, BrnHnd, FtFl, ElfAc, 2ndW


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucien steps to the wizard and slices into him. "Why do they ne..." and vanishes. Only to reappear behind him (dancer's action / action point) "...ver listen?" to hit him again.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 16, 2012)

Lucian, you walk up to the wizard, finish him, the practically trip over him and impale yourself when you teleport. 

The crowd cheers. 

Out of it emerges the sheriff and guard captain encountered before, his guards, and several others (including Balthezar and the Rev. Dr. Jameson Walkright, Ghen's friend). Clearly here to save the day. 

He looks: "*You*"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 17, 2012)

A dazed Nar-Heru lookd from the roof to the ground, then to the top floor of Elvid's house where the demons burst forth.  Determined to find out what is going on, and not be bothered by the town guard, he leaps across the gap. (confident that his ring will take care of him)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 17, 2012)

You jump and then begin to gently descend, passing right through the door of the house.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 17, 2012)

*Kinda busy, could use some assistance ...*

Cure Serious on Buckthorn (should be at 52/88).

Save vs dazed.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 17, 2012)

Gurgle . . .

should only be the first d20 for death save.

I've been reminded I can spend a healing surge with a natural 20 and not just a second wind (which I'd already used).  Yeah!


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 18, 2012)

Higher powers recognize your good deeds, and restore consciousnesses to Forge and Buckthorn. 

This recognition may not be shared by all...

And Nar is now in the house, possibly not wishing to be recognized at all.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Feb 18, 2012)

"This isn't on us! He..." he points to Elvid's body "...sicced these things on us, and possibly might have killed countless residents had we not succeeded here!"

Lucien starts subtly looking for places to hide. Just, you know, in case.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 19, 2012)

Now in the house, Nar makes for the front room where the table is to search for evidence of Elvid's demonic conspiracy.  And he also tries to not be dazed.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 19, 2012)

the lip curls....*you*....you all seem quite exposed, except maybe for Buckthorn...

...and Nar, who has'tn found much yet, but is no longer dazed.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Sigh*

Perception to notice anything that will sway the mood in our favour.

Trying not to be dazed.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 21, 2012)

Forge will rise to his feat and save if he is still dazed.  (actually can make two once at beginning and once at end).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that Nar-Heru is no longer dazed, he will make a more thorough search of the house, looking for evidence clearing his name, and of general wrong doing by Elvid.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2012)

*Forge:* you are feeling somewhat better.

*Ghen:* probably your fight against the demons...Lucian started to mention that. And are the demons fading? They (the semi mob) seem sort of stunned. And Nar has run into the house, without really being noticed. This could be important? Oh, and Dr. Rev. Prof. Jameson Walkright Chpl. who you know, might be helpful?

Nar: You scurry about, there is a back pantry & kitchen, and stairs going up. And was there something specific that was really important and got you into this whole mess for in the first place? Something you don't want to share (with 3rd parties, that is) (ooc, you can keep the role, but its help to know what you are looking for)?

The sheriff and captain seems a bit stuck:

_I said no more trouble. At least for one day_.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nar is looking for the Simon Amber papers that are missing from the library...


----------



## kaltfeuer (Feb 23, 2012)

*Jameson*

Ghen and Shayera walk to Jameson, hand in hand.  Both embrace him joyfully.  Shayera kisses him lightly on the cheek.

_It is so good to see someone who shares our benevolent values.  Sometimes I think my life shall consist of nothing but ne'erdowells to vanquish.  The battle for peace never ends [Ghen looks pointedly at the fallen demons], but it's delightful to know there are friends nearby with whom we can celebrate our victories and enjoy the brief respite from the evils that seek to rebound._

_Alas, I'm sure you didn't come to congratulate us on vanquishing yet more [exaggerates the word "more"] evil.  How can I be of service to you, or perhaps to our Lord Varun?_

As Ghen steps back from Jameson, still tidying and readjusting himself from the battle, he nonchalantly allows his holy symbol to dangle loosely from his neck for a moment.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 27, 2012)

*Ghen:* your actions shock everyone enough to buy the elf some time. 

Nar: things in the house have been "chaotic" enough to maybe let some things just lie about...you find a big pile of papers in the bedroom. Some force--lets say both shadowy yet also textual--seems to posses you as you quickly flip the great pile of otherwise fascinating material and finally come across the familiar hand-writing and clear library markings which indicate Simon's papers. You secure the papers. If only you had more time...

Jameson, having gotten use to Ghen, rolls with it all:

_I_ think it is obvious you and your companions have done much for today, for all of us. There is little doubt that a search of the house will easily confirm this. 

The captain and sheriff, still a bit stunned, comes around

Yes...let us conduct a thorough search. 

He still manages to shoot you a dirty look as his men head to the house.

_Time is now very limited...if there is anything else ones wishes to find...or take_.


----------

